# Dead On!!



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone else read this book????

I personally was amazed at what I learned/never thought about and loved every page of this book. A buddy of mine let me borrow it and at first I thought naahhhhhh, But WOW, what a great read. This guy is a professional tracker and boy has he seen some stuff, what a fun business!! Im glad he took the time to write this book as it is well written and to the point and brings a lot of good points up, suggestions, anatomy, and blood tracking tactics up for both the gun and bow hunter!!

The best part is the price, 13.95 to your door.....I just bought myself a copy plus a few more for gifts....way cool book!

http://www.deadonbook.com/index.html


----------

